# Line conditioner?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious to see if anyone uses line conditioner like blakemore reel magic or KVD's line and lure conditioner? I've always wondered about it but have been a little skeptical, thought maybe it could cause your line to weaken or clog your reels up over time, though I'm not sure how it would do that... I just never really looked into it, thought I'd start here and see what you guys think.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope but change line when needed. Or at least in the spring. Always cut a foot or so off before fishing also.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

ardent makes a good conditioner

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use reel magic. I've used it for quite a while with no problems. The only type of line I notice any difference with is mono.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> I use reel magic. I've used it for quite a while with no problems. The only type of line I notice any difference with is mono.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So do you just spray it on the spool, or do you hit the whole reel with it?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use KVD Line and Lure...seems to help a little if your fluorocarbon is jumping on ya.

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like reel magic I spray dabs on reel as o wind line in 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JimmyMac said:


> So do you just spray it on the spool, or do you hit the whole reel with it?


Like said, I spray at intervals while putting line on. Then if it starts getting coilly and won't lay tight i'll spray the spool. I just soak the line down pretty good and that usually takes care of it. I've never sprayed my reel.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I use KVD and it seems to make a pretty big difference in casting and handling.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've used the KVD conditioner. I'm not sure how much it helps on bait casting reels, but it makes a difference on spinning gear when you're using fluorocarbon line. I haven't noticed it affecting line strength or anything. And like Viper said...... cutting a couple feet off the end of your line each day is something you should definitely do. That way you know you're starting your day with a nice fresh knot.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

KWaller said:


> ardent makes a good conditioner
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That is what I used when my casting distance started to suffer and I was getting more backlash. Let most of my line out, sprayed it every 10 yards or so. No more problems. 

This stuff is not a magical fix for poor form though. It just seems to "help".


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Grabbed a can of Real Magic. The instructions literally only say "spray on outdoor equipment." The image on the can shows them spraying it directly on the reel of low profile baitcaster. Seems this might allow for incomplete coverage with some sides of the line getting soaked and others not enough. I thought about spraying it onto a rag and then reeling in my line with the line pinched between the rag. Anyone use such a method?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I spray the reel magic directly on the spool on my spinning reels. No issues.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Returned the real magic back and opted for KVD (Line & Lure) conditioner. Anyone use KVD? Instructions say to spray directly on the spool though this seems a recipe for uneven application. Same as above... thinking about spraying on a rag and pinching the line between my fingers with the rag in hand. Anyone go this route? Also, any benefit to spraying this stuff on braid? The bottle references some unknown "study" showing improved casting distance for mono and fluorocarbon but no reference to braid


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Line conditioner (Reel Magic) works great on braid. Basically every cast has that "Fresh Spool" feel / accuracy to it. Sort of worried it might eat the braid over time? (Although I have zero evidence to back that up, just a concern).

All in all I've come to love the stuff, and all I fish is braid.

Also, I religiously soak the spool(s) before I leave the house. A good 10-20 minute soak and hot damn does that braid cast good as new.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Also, I religiously soak the spool(s) before I leave the house. A good 10-20 minute soak and hot damn does that braid cast good as new.


When you say "soak" that's a liberal spray right on the spool with line conditioner, correct? Does this mitigate problems with wind knots? I've stopped using braided rigs at night because I fail to immediately notice the wind knots and catch them only after a few casts when it is too late and I've got a fifteen minute mess to pick out


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> When you say "soak" that's a liberal spray right on the spool with line conditioner, correct? Does this mitigate problems with wind knots? I've stopped using braided rigs at night because I fail to immediately notice the wind knots and catch them only after a few casts when it is too late and I've got a fifteen minute mess to pick out


Yes, soak as in _soaked__,_ directly on the spool.

Interesting you bring up the wind-knot issue. Never really paid attention that particular aspect, but now that you mention it I haven't had a wind knot since forever?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Yes, soak as in _soaked__,_ directly on the spool.
> 
> Interesting you bring up the wind-knot issue. Never really paid attention that particular aspect, but now that you mention it I haven't had a wind knot since forever? Literally, I can't remember the last time I had a wind knot...


Very rarely got them myself until switching to hi viz braid from the moss green stuff. Now seem to get one every outing, especially at night. So bottom line, no discernible difference in wind knots before or after line conditioner?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Very rarely got them myself until switching to hi viz braid from the moss green stuff. Now seem to get one every outing, especially at night. So bottom line, no discernible difference in wind knots before or after line conditioner?


Sorry, should have clarified. No wind knots since I started religiously using line conditioner earlier this year. Maybe im forgetting a few random issues, but thinking back i've had a relatively trouble-free summer in regards to wind knots.

I don't trust anything other then the Moss-Green power pro btw. Too many problems.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^thats what I've historically used. Switched to hi visibility power pro and suddenly wind knots galore. Hard to imagine the dye color would have that sort of effect.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have been using Reel Magic this year as well. But will admit this is the 1st(and only) line conditioner I've ever used.
Switched to flouro this year and Spooled five spinning reels with new line at the beginning of the year. Wet a rag with RM wiping line as I spooled. After spooled, liberally sprayed RM on spool.
The night before I go fishing, I usually spray spool of reels I'm most likely to use the next morning.
Have not noticed any knotting of any sort.
Also, seems most of my wind knots with whatever line used in the past have come in the first 20-30' of line leaving the reel. Spraying the spools has seemed to help with this issue.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> Just curious to see if anyone uses line conditioner like blakemore reel magic or KVD's line and lure conditioner? I've always wondered about it but have been a little skeptical, thought maybe it could cause your line to weaken or clog your reels up over time, though I'm not sure how it would do that... I just never really looked into it, thought I'd start here and see what you guys think.


I have used both with good results. Even works on braid.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

By the way, is there a difference between Re*a*l Magic (shown below) and Re*e*l Magic? Are we talking about the same stuff or is one name brand and the other generic knock-off? The can below came from Cabela's. It was the only line conditioner they sold.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> By the way, is there a difference between Re*a*l Magic (shown below) and Re*e*l Magic? Are we talking about the same stuff or is one name brand and the other generic knock-off? The can below came from Cabela's. It was the only line conditioner they sold.


I know I wrote Reel Magic in my post...and I can't answer your question as to whether one is better, they are both the same, ones a knockoff etc.
What I will say is I miswrote in my post what I use. 
Mine is Real Magic just like the pic. you posted and was bought at Walmart on clearance. Think I bought two cans for about $3/can.
Also, it is good to spray on your rubber skirts to keep them pliable as well.


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

Love KVD line conditioner. There is about 5k guys on bass resource that will recommend it everyday. I thought that it was snake oil but that turned out to be not true. Great Stuff !


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

cfout4050 said:


> Love KVD line conditioner. There is about 5k guys on bass resource that will recommend it everyday. I thought that it was snake oil but that turned out to be not true. Great Stuff !


How often do you reapply? I will typically spray a couple pumps on my spools the night before an outing but I feel like it wears off relatively quickly. Is it any good if you spray it on while fishing (where it can't dry before wetting the line)?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I tried KVD on Suffix siege,Worst line ever! Wind knots has nothing on this line!!


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> How often do you reapply? I will typically spray a couple pumps on my spools the night before an outing but I feel like it wears off relatively quickly. Is it any good if you spray it on while fishing (where it can't dry before wetting the line)?


I just apply before i go out. I think it stays on pretty good.


----------

